# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türkçülük Akımının Temel Düşünceleri

## ceydaaa

turgutlu-da-turkculuk-bayrami-kutlandi_o.jpgOsmanlı sınırları içindeki Türklerin bir araya toplanıp devletlerini kurtarması için gelişen bir hareketidir. İmparatorluğun kurtarılmasını ancak İmparatorluk sınırları içerisinde yaşayan Türklere ulusal bilincin aşılanarak sağlanabileceğini savunmuştur. Fransız milliyetçilik akımına en yakın olan bu düşünce akımı Kurtuluş savaşının kazanılmasını sağlamıştır. 1900lü yıllar da ortaya çıkmıştır. Bu akım için II. Mahmut döneminde zemin hazırlanmış Abdülaziz döneminde gelişmiştir.

Amaç
1-Türkler arasında birlik ve bütünlük sağlayarak devletin kurtarılmasını sağlamak.
2-Diğer Türkleri de daha sonra toplamak amacını gütmektedir.

----------

